# Taking cat on a holiday road trip - Bad idea?



## Aaron650 (Jul 28, 2003)

My girlfriend and I will be driving from San Francisco to Seattle and back over the holidays, and staying for a week. While researching kennels in our area, someone suggested that we simply bring our cat with us for the trip. 

Now she's a one year old bengal, very active and very vocal. I'm worried the 11-hour trip (both ways) will be hard on her. We've found that major changes in her expected environment are pretty stressful - she'll cry like crazy. (Plus how do you handle bathroom breaks?) 

Of course I'm sure the kennel option would be stressful on her two, but I don't really know all that much about this option - I've never had to use a kennel before. 

Are we crazy for contemplating bringing her? What's the better option?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Depends on the situation in Seattle. How will she be housed there?

I think you'd both be happier if she travelled with you... as long as she'd be comfortable in Seattle. As far as bathroom breaks go, I can't help ya there.. I've never had mine in the car for more than five hours.


----------



## Aaron650 (Jul 28, 2003)

We'll be staying at my parent's house, which is approx 4X the size of our apartment. Lots of places for her to hide and such, although I'd imagine we'd keep her in a smaller section of the house.


----------



## MrPurryMotors (Nov 17, 2003)

Well, how vocal is she en-route to the Vet or such? I know my Boo is quiet as a mouse, but my Drizzle cries his little heart out. I'd never be able to take him on a trip like that. Thus I'll never go on one. :lol: lol

If she's good, quiet, calm in the car, then I'd say go for it. If she's vocal, dislikes the car and/or carrier, I'd say don't. Simple as that.

As for bathroom breaks, what I've done in the past (just in case) is take a shoebox, cut it down half in hieght, and use that as a litter box in the back of the carrier. It was brilliant as one time we took Drizzle out and he had to go, so boom, he went. Hehe. 

You'd have to take extra litter and I'd prolly stop and clear it out after each use, but that should take care of that particular problem.

I'd also ask what kind of car you'll be driving in? Is it at all possible to seal off the front/drivers area and allow her (and one of you) to be in the back of the car with her? IE: Space to roam in the car without risk of getting to you while driving.


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Most cats will travel OK, however, they may cry a bit at first. As far as a litter box goes, just bring it along and the cat will use it. 

How does the cat travel outside of a pet carreir? If she begins to go berserk, then you will have to restrain her in a carrier, yet I have generally found that a cat will become accustomed to traveling in a car after about an hour. I suggest that you give her a place to hide, such as a covered carrier if she does not want to watch out the window. Be sure to have a collar and leish tied down to something on your pet so when you open the door of your car, she will not dart out. Also, take some treats or some other favorite food for her while in transit.


----------



## MommyHuggs&Heavynn (Dec 12, 2003)

I travel once a month for 3 hours (one way) with my 3 month old kittens. They hate being in their carrier, and both cry and cry unless i let them out. If i dont let them out they will stop crying after about an hour and go to sleep. I usually play soft music with no words, and they enjoy that. If you do decide to let them out, make sure someone else is with you so they can monitor where the cat goes and make sure it doesn't sneak by your feet. When my fiance and I travel with them, I have them walk around and monitor. They like to explore everything. Then they eventually lay on my lap and sleep. However, I am driving home again christmas eve, (3 hours) and will not have anyone with me. I'm not sure what i'm going to do yet as far as letting them out of their cage goes. I might block off the front of the car so they can't come up where I am and distract me. I do put their litter box in the back and they use it fine. Goodluck with whatever you decide!


----------



## taylor77 (Feb 7, 2007)

I traveled with my cat some years ago when he was around a year old from the deep south up to the northeast (2-3 day trip).

The cat was a bit uptight at first but settled down shortly and slept most of the way.

He seemed to enjoy the trip.

I do not recommend keeping the cat in a carrier, roaming free in the vehicle appears to cause the least amount of stress on the animal.

This being said my cat roamed free around the inside of the car for the duration of the trip. 

He did get in the way at times mostly at the beginning of the trip.

I would suggest having the option available to separate the front cabin from the backseat should the need arise on your trip.

My next trip with now two cats, I have partitioned the driver's area from the backseat with significant room in the now third seat removed area of a large suv.

Now the kids can play in the back and enjoy the trip.  

Good Luck


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

I just took a 2.5 hour trip (each way) with Zoey. Because I was traveling alone with 3 large dogs and Zoey, I decided to crate her.

Moew...Meow...Meow...Meow... (for the entire trip up there and back. And she was loud. VERY LOUD. I spoke to my daughter on the way up and she couldn't believe how loud she was. I kept the radiio turned up.

Zoey did great at my daughter's apt, a new space for everyone. No issues for her at all.

One of my dogs got sick (large dog, with a history of foreign body obstruction, vomited a total of 14 times in 7 hours), so we made an early trip home. Zoey talked the entire time - which did help keep me awake. And I found out she can say hello!

Good luck.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

We have only had ONE cat who enjoyed vehicle trips; Reilly. We lost him this summer after a long, debilitating condition. He used to ride to work with Hubby every day, 55mi one way. On the trip from WA state to Georgia, he spent most of it on the dash of the RV. He loved to be with people and travel by vehicle.
I would never attemt to take any of my other kitties with me on a road trip, they do not enjoy travel like Reilly did. I ask friends/neighbors to care for my animals in my home when we have to be away. In turn, I care for theirs when they are away.


----------



## shannonm (Jun 5, 2007)

You can also get a very safe version of "kitty valium" from the vet. I warn you though-one cat slept for 7 hours..the whole way from New York to Pittsburgh, and one looked absolutely nuts...eyes crossed..kinda drunk. Needless to say, Frankie won't get any designer prescriptions this time..she'll be free-roaming this time around. Neither were very stressed out though..as long as their people are there, they don't seem to mind. You can also get a kitten-sized litter box for traveling, I have one with a lid that snaps on..very convenient. Good luck and safe trip to you!

-Shannon


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I started reading this thread and said, "Hey Padunk is back!!" then noticed it's from 2003. :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

coaster said:


> ... then noticed it's from 2003. :lol:


 :dis


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've got some of those, too


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Oooophs!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

coaster said:


> I've got some of those, too


Where did you get yours? Mine came from here...(catforum) Can you link from the site or do you have to save it to a place of your own?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've got a collection stored in my personal web space (see Properties.) It's a public directory, so you can browse through there and download what you want. Please reupload them to your own host.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Check these threads out Heidi 8) : http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=18499
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10846
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=6524
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=558


----------

